# I thought your plan was to tank this year...



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

One of the biggest surprises of the season is the success of the Suns. Are you guys happy to see them over .500
and currently a playoff team, or pissed off that they are playing their way out of the lottery?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd be happy as a Suns fan. There's too many people participating in the tank parade. They could have spent the whole year tanking and still pick outside the top 3.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh. At the beginning I was annoyed because we aren't good enough to do anything major. Our only hope now is to try and trade for Love if he demands out. Other than that I don't see any Superstar becoming available for us. I would of really liked to try and land a top 5 pick to add to our young core. But that shipped as sailed.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Let me speak for all non-Suns fans... Thank You Jeff Hornacek for giving us one more exciting basketball team to watch on league pass!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Suns fans have nothing to be pissed about. Young team, exciting brand of basketball, cap situation is good, not locked down by untradeable contracts.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

A poll should have been made to go with this thread, with two options:

"I did not expect this out of the Suns."
and
"I'm completely full of shit."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sometimes it's good not to tank. Hornacek has instilled a winning mentality into a locker room full of young players, which has been a major problem with the Wizards and Kings the past few years. Dragic and Bledsoe have formed a great backcourt, and some of the younger players like the Morris twins and Plumlee look like future rotational players. Then they still have Len and Goodwin who should really flourish from a great coach and positive locker room. If the Suns can snag a top tier free agent in the next season or two and draft well, then we might be looking at one of the fastest and most surprising rebuilds in recent memory.


----------

